# Fur Buyer



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

Dose anybody know any buyers around Fargo that will but muskrats and unfleshed beaver? 
Also dose anybody know what the mink prices are at?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i'd say go to dusty, i'm sure he'll buy unfinished pelts.

The Fur Shed - Dusty Hough 15432 - 90th Ave South Barnesville, MN 56514-9173 (218) 937-5628

Not sure if he's still using this number, but give it a try.

xdeano


----------



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------

